# Why big buttocks can be bad for your health



## Northerner (Apr 20, 2014)

The demand for bigger buttocks in Venezuela means some women will even have banned injections to achieve them, putting their health at risk.

It is with tears in her eyes that Denny recounts how she woke up one day to find a bump the size of a football in her lower back.

She could not walk or bend down, and the pain was intense.

Even before she saw a doctor, Denny, a 35-year-old Venezuelan lawyer, knew the bump must be a side-effect of liquid silicone that had been injected in her buttocks.

It had moved into her back and was putting pressure on her spine.

"It was a terrible shock. I couldn't walk. That's how my agony started," she says.

Buttock injections are one of many common cosmetic procedures Venezuelan women undergo to achieve what society deems to be beautiful.

The injections were banned by the government in 2012, six years after Denny had them.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-27026521


----------



## Pete H (Apr 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> The demand for bigger buttocks in Venezuela means some women will even have banned injections to achieve them, putting their health at risk.
> 
> It is with tears in her eyes that Denny recounts how she woke up one day to find a bump the size of a football in her lower back.
> 
> ...


Tall people want to be shorter, shorter people want to be taller, thin people want to be fatter, fatter people want to be thinner, white people spray themselves to be darker, some people want bigger some people want smaller .......... Me all I want is 5. - 7 every morning BS..


----------



## Bloden (Apr 20, 2014)

Pete H said:


> Tall people want to be shorter, shorter people want to be taller, thin people want to be fatter, fatter people want to be thinner, white people spray themselves to be darker, some people want bigger some people want smaller .......... Me all I want is 5. - 7 every morning BS..



It's really sad that people feel pressured to change how they look. The latest media obsession seems to be with uneven skin colour (loads of ads for that BB or CC cream). Who cares if your bum's small?!


----------

